# 10 gal planted



## supaoopa (Sep 1, 2005)

Here's a few pics of my 10 gal from this past year from oldest to most recent. 




























most recent pic. Sorry for the over exposure. 










shot of one of the new plants that just went in.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Another nice tank. Your going to have to help us all out with live plants. Looks like you got a knack for not only setting them up but keeping them alive and thriving.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, that's amazing! How long have you been in the hobby?


----------



## supaoopa (Sep 1, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Wow, that's amazing! How long have you been in the hobby?


Well I only just started keeping my own tanks almost a year ago. I started with the 29 gal back in sep. '04 and the most recent (10 gal) back in feb. '05.

Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

looks great, what kind of moss is that? najas, mini, christmas, taiwan, java? or maybe all of those are the same thing, well whatever it is I want some.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow, that sure is pretty. I just have a bunch of anarchis in my tank, and its growing like crazy. Apparently I have the right water paramaters to make plants grow faster than naturally possible, but I can't find plants at any of my stores to put in the tank. They don't have anything, and it's quite depressing. Congrats on the great job!


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

that looks really really good !!!! i have a 10g but its pretty crap disigned lol


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

That is one awsome 10 gal!


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

:shock: wow! thats so pretty, i just set up a 10 gallon that i thought looked pretty snazzy with plants, but it's really nothing compared to yours!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

that looks beautiful! You did a really good job on it! Now I'm inspired to aquascape mine better, lol.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

shev said:


> looks great, what kind of moss is that? najas, mini, christmas, taiwan, java? or maybe all of those are the same thing, well whatever it is I want some.


Looks like riccia.


----------



## supaoopa (Sep 1, 2005)

thanks for the compliments. 

shev: On the center drift wood the top half is taiwan moss, and the base is java moss. The small flat stump at the bottom right of the tank has riccia.


----------



## supaoopa (Sep 1, 2005)

update on tanks progress..


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking great! :-D


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I think it's just me but a newt would look great in there!

You have a designer in you!


----------

